# How to administer Valbazen?



## skillswife (Jan 25, 2012)

I have 3 goats, just under a year old, lamancha,nubian,british alpine.  They are not bred.  I noticed a small tapeworm in the lamancha's feces.  I bought some valbazen but I remember reading it should be dosed higher than what the bottle says, I just can't find where I read that   So what should my dosing be and are there any tricks in getting them to take it since valbazen is oral.  They spit anything they don't like right back out!  Any help would be much appreciated!  Thanks,
Christine


----------



## SmallFarmGirl (Jan 25, 2012)

Don't know how to help you but, I hope someone else can!!! 

I'm wishing you luck!!! and


----------



## skillswife (Jan 25, 2012)

Thanks!


----------



## SheepGirl (Jan 25, 2012)

skillswife said:
			
		

> I have 3 goats, just under a year old, lamancha,nubian,british alpine.  They are not bred.  I noticed a small tapeworm in the lamancha's feces.  I bought some valbazen but I remember reading it should be dosed higher than what the bottle says, I just can't find where I read that   So what should my dosing be and are there any tricks in getting them to take it since valbazen is oral.  They spit anything they don't like right back out!  Any help would be much appreciated!  Thanks,
> Christine


Don't know about goats. But you should be following the label's instructions unless a vet instructs you to do so otherwise. To get them to take it, you need an oral syringe (like this) and you need to put the ball at the base of their tongue (or close to the back of their mouth) and squeeze SLOWLY. You don't want to go too fast because otherwise they can't swallow it fast enough and it will dribble out their mouth.

ETA: The goat dosage is 4 cc per 100#.


----------

